# can i get her registered



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, you have no recourse without the cooperation of the mare and stallion owners.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> No, you have no recourse without the cooperation of the mare and stallion owners.


That's really the bottom line.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

thanx i was affraid of that but figured it was worth asking


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

But, it also depends on what your horse is. If Paint, may be Pinto registerable, if Palomino, go with pali registry. If Appy,a nd colored, you can go with americam appy association I believe.

Not as good as AQHA, or other major registries, but better than nothign.


----------

